# Malted Milk (Conc)



## Dobie (12/9/18)

I bought a bottle with my order as I want to mix some Quik. The recipe states Malted Milk, however the only thing BLCK had available was the Conc. version, and I actually only see that version on the TFA website. 

The recipe calls for 0.5%, which means either the original was already highly concentrated or Wayne was actually using the newer concentrated version. Does anyone possibly know whether I should be using 0.5% of the Concentrated version or maybe cut it down a bit?

https://diyordievaping.com/2018/02/19/quik-strawberry-malted-milk-diy-e-liquid-recipe/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (12/9/18)

There is only one Malted Milk. Use it at the recommended percentage. The (conc) is meaningless, rather like FA putting (booster) after Tiramisu or Inw putting (yc) after some flavours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dobie (12/9/18)

Nice thanks @RichJB. Received it a few minutes ago and noticed the bottle said Malted Milk, so assumed it was the case and mixed it at the recommended anyway. At least now I know for sure.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

